# Beläge verschmutzt: reinigen, ausbrennen abschmiergeln?!?



## schmitti (7. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

Fahre vorn ne Hope mono die null Leistung hat. Es quietscht nur ekelhaft und nichts geht. Habe die Beläge mit Aceton gereinigt was nichts gebracht hat. Wie bekomme ich sie wieder sauber und vorallem wie fahre ich sie nach dem reinigen wieder richtig ein? Wie ist die Scheibe zu reinigen? 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## siede. (7. Oktober 2009)

Aceton ist gaaanz blöd, das verdunstet nicht komplett und bleibt als eine dünne, schmierige Schicht zurück... Am besten puren Alcohol, kein Spiritus oder son verdünntest Zeug nehmen - kriegste in jeder gut bestückten Apotheke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2009)

für die scheiben wird ja immer isopropanol empfohlen. vllt hilft dass auch bei den belägen.

ich würde sie erstmal damit reinigen und annschließend nochmal braten! also von der trägerplatte aus erhitzen. höchstens 2..3 minuten in eine heiße pfane legen. raucht evtl mal jurz und dann schnell wieder runter. kann helfen, kann aber auch dazu führen, dass sich irgendwann der belag von der trägerplatte löst. hatte ich bei ner juicy 7!
unbedingt auch die scheibe reinigen.

wenn es nicht hilft einfach neue beläge!


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Oktober 2009)

bei aceton bleibt sicher keine "dünne, schmierige schicht" zurück. aceton verdunstet rückstandsfrei und ist auch in jedem handelsüblichen bremsenreiniger enthalten. demnach war das mit sicherheit nicht falsch. das erhitzen der trägerplatte ist eine möglichkeit, oder du feilst die beläge etwas ab, reinigst die bremscheibe und fährst sie dann neu ein. den "einfahrprozess" kannst du verkürzen in dem du wasser auf die scheibe gibts und mit gezogenem hebel etwas fährst.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Meinung: neue Scheibe und neue Bremsbeläge. Ich habe beides bei meiner Hope nach 1 1/2 Jahren gewechselt. Das war gemessen an der Dauer der benutzung, keine wahnsinnig große Ausgabe und der Unterschied bezüglich der Bremsleistung war deutlich spürbar. 
Denn mal ganz ehrlich: Ihr wollt doch nicht wirklich irgendwelche Flüssigkeiten auf Bremsbeläge schmieren? Das macht man bei keiner Scheibenbremse, weder beim Rad noch am Motorrad oder Auto. Irgendwann sind die Dinger halt einfach hinüber und müssen ausgetauscht werden.

Zum Einfahren: Einfach mal eine Weile mit angezogener/schleifender Bremse rumfahren und darauf achten, dass die Scheibe nicht zu heiß wird. Dann sollte sich eine zumindest akzeptable Bremsleistung einstellen. Der Rest kommt dann in den nächsten Trialtagen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## M3Michi (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie sehen die Klötze denn aus? Haben die eine glatte harte Oberfläche, sind sie also Verglast?  



Bike Lane schrieb:


> aceton verdunstet rückstandsfrei und ist auch in jedem handelsüblichen bremsenreiniger enthalten.


 Aceton ist nur in, wie ich meine, schlechten Bremsenreiniger enthalten. Aceton macht Kunstoff/Gummi/Lack matt und spröde. Gut ist z.b Bremsenreiniger von Würth oder BMW.


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Oktober 2009)

naja, deswegen heißt es ja auch bremsenreiniger und nicht lack gummi oder kunststoffreiniger. außerdem greift aceton nicht jede art von Kunststoff an.


----------



## q_big (8. Oktober 2009)

Bremsenreiniger ist doch kein Teufelszeug! Mann mann mann, ihr betitelt das immer als Säure...
Übrigens: Das falsche Fett oder Schmiermittel lässt Dichtungen ungleich schneller quillen...

Bremsenreiniger verdampft doch ruckzuck, ich hab damit sogar schon Dichtungen von Fettresten befreit und neu gefettet, die leben noch heute (und das sind Dichtungen, die gerne mal quellen).


----------



## LBC (8. Oktober 2009)

Neue Beläge, eventuell neue Scheibe. Steht aber oben auch schon


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Oktober 2009)

ich habe früher auf meine ganz akzeptable magura marta hinten bremsenreiniger gesprüht, bremsleistung war im arsch, war einfach nur laut und eklig... konnte ich eigentlich wegschmeißen das ding


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Oktober 2009)

Bremsenreiniger ist nicht gleich Bremsenreiniger ist nicht gleich Bremsenreiniger!! Die Ergebnisse sind total unterschiedlich!

Die Beläge reinige ich mit gar keinem Mittel mehr, die koche ich nur noch aus. Die Scheibe reinige ich meistens mit Wasser und Geschirrspülmittel. Kostet fast nix, hat jeder daheim und funktioniert bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (9. Oktober 2009)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> bei aceton bleibt sicher keine "dünne, schmierige schicht" zurück. aceton verdunstet rückstandsfrei und ist auch in jedem handelsüblichen bremsenreiniger enthalten. demnach war das mit sicherheit nicht falsch. das erhitzen der trägerplatte ist eine möglichkeit, oder du feilst die beläge etwas ab, reinigst die bremscheibe und fährst sie dann neu ein. den "einfahrprozess" kannst du verkürzen in dem du wasser auf die scheibe gibts und mit gezogenem hebel etwas fährst.



aceton selbst nicht aber in dem baumarktaceton ist auch bissel "öl" mit drine steht doch auf auf der verpackung oder?!


----------



## ringo667 (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man die Beläge mit den o.g. Methoden wieder halbwegs gut zum Bremsen bringt.

Den Biss den neue Beläge haben wirst aber nicht mehr 100% errichen, egal was du mit den versifften Belägen machst.


----------



## ravyGER (11. Oktober 2009)

Also is vielleicht für alle ein bissl neu aber ich bin immer mit ausKOCHEN gut gefahren. kleinen Topf Wasser, Beläge rein und lange kochen lassen bis das Wasser weg ist. Bzw noch ein bissl länger bis sie wieder trocken sind .Danach noch mal kurz abgeschmiergelt und war wie neu.

PS: Von der Brühe kannste dann noch ne lekere Suppe machen


----------



## giegiekeij (26. Januar 2010)

also ich glaub dass die beste methode noch immer das abschleifen ist... dadurch ist der belag hinterher "wie neu", weil man die obere schicht wegschleift und somit wieder das material im besten zustand hervorkommt...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (27. Januar 2010)

ohne heir alles gelesen haben @ schmitti !

die scheibe mit pril (kannst auch das zeug vom aldi nehmen) und mit wasser und küchen tüschern so lange sauber putzen bis die sauber ist ! ...

die beläge mit nem bunsenbrenner / lötlampe ordentlich ausbrennen ! 
dann die kacke zusammen bauen  kurz einbremsen, und dann die übliche geschichte mit dem bremsen wasser drauf, wenn du magst(musste nochniemals[aber meiner erfahrung nach besser])

und dann kannste cousten bis die gabel bricht !


----------

